# Rihanna - Better Before, or After?



## Aprill (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## KellyB (Feb 7, 2008)

Well she is really beautiful both ways but I kind of like her long hair. I'm on the fence.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 7, 2008)

I think she is quite attractive - looks good both ways.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 7, 2008)

she is gorgeous either way but I like her hair short


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 7, 2008)

I like her hair short but that pic does not do the new cut justice. I saw some other ones where it's more wispy/choppy in the front and it looked better.


----------



## MindySue (Feb 7, 2008)

She looks like a fruit with short hair. Beforee


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 7, 2008)

I wish she had long hair WITH the bangs, she has a bit of a wide forehead so it would work better IMO.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 7, 2008)

Before..way way before/


----------



## luxotika (Feb 7, 2008)

I second the long hair with bangs. I don't like either of these for some reason though.


----------



## niksaki (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jessiej78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like her hair short but that pic does not do the new cut justice. I saw some other ones where it's more wispy/choppy in the front and it looked better. what i was thinking lol


----------



## Shelley (Feb 7, 2008)

Out of these two photos I like the long hair better. I don't like that particular short cut on her. For shorter hair I liked her bob, pob, whatever you call it.


----------



## Lila (Feb 7, 2008)

after. short hair looks good on her.

..and she kinda looks like lil' kim in the first picture,


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 7, 2008)

Before...

She looks like a little boy with the short hair. lol


----------



## magosienne (Feb 7, 2008)

better before !


----------



## peachface (Feb 7, 2008)

Before. But I can't stand her...


----------



## ZebraGarden (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jessiej78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like her hair short but that pic does not do the new cut justice. I saw some other ones where it's more wispy/choppy in the front and it looked better. My thoughts exactly


----------



## Nick007 (Feb 7, 2008)

I liked to bob she had before!


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2008)

i like the short hair. it looks more natural. i'm getting tired of these fake looking extentions.


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 7, 2008)

ewww it looks like a bowl cut!!!! I love her hair short but not with that style!!!


----------



## Dianergy (Feb 7, 2008)

Before


----------



## SmearedMascara (Feb 7, 2008)

If I had to pick between the pictures you had posted, definitely the "before" pic.


----------



## Bexy (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ewww it looks like a bowl cut!!!! I love her hair short but not with that style!!! I totally agree, looks very bowl like almost like an ill fitting wig. I love it long or the bob she had this is not cute.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 7, 2008)

I would preferr her with long layer, she looks way too matronly like this.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 7, 2008)

Long... it's not so much that short hair doesn't suit her but THAT cut doesn't. She looks like one of the Beatles...


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 7, 2008)

im not too keen on her hair in either pic, i liked the bob she had or rather i thought she still has


----------



## MissPout (Feb 7, 2008)

before


----------



## breathofreshair (Feb 8, 2008)

The bob she had....but out of these two pics before is better.


----------



## Jinx (Feb 8, 2008)

Better with long hair- but her extensions were just too long.

That short hair is awful.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 10, 2008)

She wears lacefront wigs &amp; weaves, IMHO these were not good choices. She's now rockin' her own short do and it's very cute!:

Rihanna at the 2008 Grammys | Backseat Cuddler


----------



## tiffles (Feb 14, 2008)

Rihanna is so beautiful. She looks good with any hairstyle she sports!


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 16, 2008)

i don't like either lol but i dislike the short hair more. if she had a fringe with the long hair, some layers or even just ditched the centre parting then it would look soo much better.


----------



## mariascreek (Feb 16, 2008)

the short hair is new, its hip, its now! Love that she takes risks, and who cares whenever she wants she can get extensions and look just like she did before, boring!


----------



## veilchen (Feb 16, 2008)

She looks amazing either way, but I slightly prefer the short cut.


----------



## Pomander_ (Feb 26, 2008)

I like it longer, her new har makes her head and nose look funny, somehow. It's too top-heavy, maybe.


----------



## SewAmazing (Feb 26, 2008)

I like the short..all the young singers are doing the long straight weave thing. She has now set her own trend...


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She wears lacefront wigs &amp; weaves, IMHO these were not good choices. She's now rockin' her own short do and it's very cute!:
Rihanna at the 2008 Grammys | Backseat Cuddler

That short and sassy hairdo that she sported at this years Grammys is probably her best so far.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 26, 2008)

OMG! Hands down before!


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 26, 2008)

Its a tough call ! I love her new hair now (though not so much in this picture ). But between these 2 pictures I like her with the long hair.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 26, 2008)

I perfer the bob over both of those styles.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 26, 2008)

before! in the after picture she looks like an onion!


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 27, 2008)

I like it when it's in a chignon


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Feb 27, 2008)

On the fence, I think she looks the best with medium length hair.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Feb 27, 2008)

I like it better before. The short is a cute cut, but I can't say I'm a big fan of everyone chopping off their locks.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif before! in the after picture she looks like an onion! 
HEHE! That was really funny




Onion....lol!


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 27, 2008)

Before... I liked her hair when it was posh-like, but now I think it is too short.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Jul 9, 2008)

I like the short one.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 12, 2008)

with these pictures for comparison i would say the long one is better but i really prefer her with short hair. i think in general these were just not the best pictures of her.


----------



## Karren (Jul 12, 2008)

I really love the short style on her!!!


----------



## moccah (Jul 14, 2008)

neither one of this hairdo's do justice

I like the short hair better because it makes her look more grown up

I like her short hair best in the take a bow video


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Jul 14, 2008)

she looks amazing before and after.. the long hair is sooo nice, but for some reason her short hair and new styles of clothes and makeup shes sporting is wicked and suit her.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't like the new ''boyish'' cut, but when it was choppier it looked beautiful! Of course, the long hair looks pretty too.. but she's gorgeous and can pull of anything!


----------



## Snickerbug (Jul 17, 2008)

I like it best like this:


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 17, 2008)

When her hair is too long, it makes her look like a teen, but with a bob, the shape flatters her face really well and is much better than this new pixie-mullet thing she has going on.


----------



## gabismith73 (Jul 18, 2008)

she looks better after, with short hair.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 20, 2008)

I like her hair better before.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 20, 2008)

With these two pics I would have to say before....but I think she looks great with long or short hair


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 26, 2008)

I like her a lot better with long hair.


----------

